# need help put new motor in!!



## wrecked 06 (Nov 24, 2010)

i put a new motor in an 06 gto out of another gto everything is hooked up corectly it will not start its just throwing a bunch of codes, does the computer have to be flashed or somthing since it has a different computer now? please help!! thanks jason....


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

ok. so to get this straight...the Engine and ECU were replaced..if this is the case, and this is just a possibility but since the key was programmed for a different ECU than that might be why its throwing codes everywhere as a security lockout. the worst outcome if this is the case is getting a new key made and programmed as i do not know if keys can be reprogrammed. hope this can lead you in the right direction.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

On a second read of the post it sounds like all your saying is the engine now has a new computer, as in the original from the car. from what i know there isnt anything on the engine that should stop the computer from allowing another engine to be in that car. so from that i would say Make sure all wiring is hooked up correctly it never hurts to check and re-check...if all wiring is properly connected including all ground straps than i would still say it can be a security lockout feature that you may have tripped in removing the engine...someone else on here might know how to unlock it or just have it taken to a dealership and they can unlock it. 

make sure that when you go to turn the car on theres not a security light/ messege i know in other model gm's there was a light that would show if this happened. Good Luck


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is some information from GM Service that might help answer your question of why your motor won't turn over or start. Good luck trying to go to a GM Dealer because they haven't been helpful to me for questions regarding the GTO. 
I think the question is related to the overall security system of the vehicle. Everything seems to be accessible and programmable through the BCM (Body Control Module). The BCM is located behind the passenger side kick panel. There is a picture on locating the BCM Code off your specific car in this Bulliten from GM but it didn't print. 
Document ID: 1834683 
________________________________________
#06-08-47-003: Info - BCM Security Code Location - (Jun 5, 2006) 
Subject:
BCM Security Code Location
Models:	2004-2006 Pontiac GTO
________________________________________
The purpose of this bulletin is to inform dealers of the location of the security code PIN on body control modules (BCM) supplied as service parts. This code must be used when programming new remote key fobs or when linking the engine control module (ECM), powertrain control module (PCM), and power inverter module (PIM) to the BCM.

The 6-digit numerical code (1) is printed on a plain label which is attached to the body of the replacement BCM as shown in the illustration. Please ensure that the 6-digit numerical code is recorded in relevant records (including the customer's security card). Leave the label attached to the BCM.

*And the second Bulletin about your issue is: * 
xTooltipElement
Service Information 

2006 Pontiac GTO| GTO (VIN V) Service Manual | Accessories | Theft Deterrent | Schematic and Routing Diagrams | Document ID: 1567136 
________________________________________
Body Control Module (BCM) Programming/RPO Configuration 
ECM/PIM/BCM Security Link
If the engine control module (ECM), powertrain interface module (PIM) and/or the body control module (BCM) are replaced, the new modules must be security linked to each other. If the procedure is not performed, the engine will not crank or run. If the BCM has been replaced then replace and program all of the key fob transmitters for each of the vehicle's keys. The replacement BCM comes with a new security number replacing the number on the vehicle's security card.
Linking the BCM to the PIM
With the Tech 2, perform the following procedures:
1.	Replace the key fob transmitter for each of the vehicle's keys.
2.	Connect the Tech 2 to the data link connector (DLC) and select: Diagnostic / Pontiac GTO/ Body / Body Control Module / Special Functions / Program Key Fobs, and follow the screen instructions to program the key fob transmitters. Refer to Transmitter Programming Transmitter Programming for further information.
3.	When prompted, enter the security code located on the new BCM and follow the Tech 2 instructions. If a valid code is entered, the new BCM and key fobs will now be linked to each other. The key fobs will be write protected by the BCM and can never be link to another BCM.
4.	After successfully programming the new key fobs, backup to Special Functions and select Link BCM to PIM and enter the new BCM security number. This will link the new BCM to the PIM and the security information in the PIM will change. 
Therefore, the PIM and the ECM will have to be linked. Perform a Vehicle Theft Deterrent relearn through SPS Programming. This will link the PIM to the ECM.
Linking the PIM to the BCM
Important: If a new Powertrain Interface Module has been installed in the Vehicle, it must be security linked to the Body Control Module and the Engine Control Module. It is recommended that you link the PIM to the BCM before linking to the ECM. For information on linking the PIM to the ECM refer to Engine Control Module Programming and Setup . 
Program the VIN into the PIM by selecting: Diagnostic / Pontiac GTO/ Body / Powertrain Interface Module / Special Functions / Program VIN. Relink the PIM to the BCM after programming the VIN. Connect the Tech 2 to the data link connector (DLC) and select: Diagnostic / Pontiac GTO/ Body / Powertrain Interface Module / Special Functions / Link BCM to PIM, and follow the screen instructions.
PIM Reset Procedure
The PIM reset procedure is only required when moving a known good PIM from one vehicle to another for the purpose of diagnosing the vehicle.
When a PIM has been installed into a vehicle, it is security linked to the BCM and the ECM. Once this linking has been performed, the PIM cannot be installed in any other vehicle unless the security linking between the BCM and the ECM has been reset. To reset the PIM refer to Service Programming System (SPS) .
PIM Configuration
This procedure will configure the PIM for either an automatic or manual transmission.
1.	Connect the Tech 2 to the data link connector (DLC) and select: Diagnostic / Pontiac GTO/ Body / Powertrain Interface Module / Special Functions / PIM Configuration, and follow the screen instructions.
2.	Select the transmission type and press the soft key.
Linking the BCM to the PIM without Tech 2
Without the Tech 2, perform the following procedure:
1.	Replace the key fob transmitter for each of the vehicle's keys.
Program the key fob transmitter. Refer to Transmitter Programming Transmitter Programming in Keyless Entry.
2.	Turn ignition ON with a valid key.
3.	Leave the ignition in the ON position for 10 minutes. After 10 minutes the car horn will chirp once.
4.	Turn the ignition OFF within 5 minutes after the horn chirp and ON again within 5 seconds. If the timing expires for this step, the sequence will be cancelled. 
5.	Leave the key in the ON position for 10 minutes. After 10 minutes the car horn will chirp twice. 
6.	Turn the ignition OFF within 5 minutes after the horn chirps and ON again within 5 seconds.
7.	Leave the key in the ON position for 10 minutes, after 10 minutes the car horn will chirp three times. During the three horn chirps the BCM and PIM are being linked. 
8.	Turn the ignition OFF, and wait 5 seconds.
9.	Turn the ignition ON and leave the ignition in the ON position for 10 minutes. 
10.	Turn the ignition OFF, and wait 5 seconds. 
11.	Turn the ignition ON and leave the ignition in the ON position for 10 minutes.
12.	Turn the ignition OFF, and wait 5 seconds. 
13.	Turn the ignition ON and leave the ignition in the ON position for 10 minutes. 
14.	The ECM is now ready to relearn the password from the PIM on the next ignition switch transition from OFF to CRANK. 
15.	Turn the ignition ON. Linking is now completed. 
16.	Turn the ignition to crank and run engine at idle speed, to confirm the linking procedure has been successful.
© 2010 General Motors Corporation. All rights reserved.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Still need to go to the dealership. unless you can get a tech 2 to do this (which is the GM scan tool)


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Get a scan tool and post the codes.

I can look them up and tell you what they mean.


----------

